# [لقاء تحت أقدام المسيح]



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أغسطس 2012)

(( *الرجاء القوي* ))

 انظر فى داخل أعماقك بتأني .. 
 جادل عقلك وأصرخ فيه .. تحدث لروحك اطلبها أمامك وأسألها..
 أين يسوعي فيكي ..؟
  أين مخلصي من كل خطيئة وحامل عني كل وجع والم وأه .. 
 اطلبه فى روحك برجاء ..
 انظر إلي جميل أبادعه فى الكون ...
 اختلي بيسوعك وسبح له يظهر فى روحك يسألك .. *هل تعبت يا ابني* ..؟
 دعني أحمل عنك كل ضيقه وهم ..
 واجعل روحك لي ولا تنخدع فى الدنيويات..
 * ما انت إلا جزء من قصه* ويجب ان تبقي أسفل صليبي حيث لا خوف ولا تفكير فى أي شيء فاني ..


 وإطلق الفكر نحو عالم أبدي بقرب الرب يسوع .. *تحت عرش النعمه نلهو ونلعب نسبح ونرنم*
  لا تبكي علي ظلم واضهاد وحقد وإعداء متربضون..  بل أحب عدوك وصلي له بأن يري النور
 لا تخاف من قسوة الليالي وعدم الأمان..
 فى أحضان المسيح وحضرته فى أرواحنا يذهب كل خوف ،
  ونشعر بمدي "* أمان المسيح *" الذي لا يزول ولا سلامه فى أرواحنا ويصبرنا ويعزينا عن كل ما يحدث حولنا فى تلك الدنيا التي صارت وكأنها وكأنها عالم مرعب مخيف ..
 مخيف لدرجة ان لا شيء سيقتل هذا الخوف إلا *الرجاء فى المسيح والانسحاق فى قدسه يعيش معه قيامته وصلبه* ،
  فيشعر هذا الكم العظيم من المحبه التي أعلنها لنا الرب يسوع ومنحها للبشر جميعهم ..







 نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح ترعي جميعكم وتتمجد فى أرواحكم ..
​ 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أغسطس 2012)

[/SIZEكلنا نشتاق ان نكون تحت اقام المسيح الرب يباركك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أغسطس 2012)

((* الله محبة *))

لا ينكر أحدا ان العالم قد تشكل باشكال غير جميله طغت علي مفهوم المحبه ,
و*جعلت أرواحنا تعيش فى غير نقاء* نتيجة لما يمر به الجميع من أحداث يوميه .. أمهات فى منازلهن تخدمن وتربين .. آباء يتعبون لجني الخبز
 كغنمة أنعم بها الرب يسوع بأننا نجد خبزنا ونتعب فى إحضاره فمن شدة التعب والإرهاق ما نمث وان نرتمي وننام بعمق بعد يوم شاق ..
الطالب قد عاد من يومه الدراسي..الأم عادت من عملها وقضت الواجبات المنزليه واهتمت باطفالها ..
والأب ليساعده يسوع ليتغلب علي إرهاق الحياه

ولكـــن ...
 عندما يشعر الفرد بارهاق وتعب نتيجة لأداء عمل ما .. فإن العزاء يأتي بمجرد ان *نشكر الرب* علي أننا أنهينا هذا العمل
 وعندما تواجهنا العثراث والضيقات نحتمي فى صليب الرب دوما كي يحمينا من الوقوع فى أي منها ..
*ما أجمل ان تستعين بالمسيح* ليساعدك علي العبور من كل إرهاق وتعب ومشقه إلي ناحية أخري حيث صفاء الذهن ونقاء الروح وطيب النفس ،
 حين تسبح للمسيح فى رجاء وثقه ونشكره علي كل نعمه التي يمنحنا إياها ويدبر لنا حياتنا بما يليق بالمسيح حسب مدي شعور الروح به..

 لكننا وان شعرنا بيسوعنا يعمل فى أرواحنا حين نطلبه ونتصرع اليه ان يحمل عنا التفكير فيما هو قادم ولا نضمن ما مدي قدومه من عدمه.. 
*ونتركه يدبر لنا حياتنا حسب مشيئته الصالحه* وسنري ان تدبيره سيكون فيه العزاء لكل ما نمر به من ضيقات..

 لنخدم الرب يسوع بفرح..
لنمجد اسمه فى كل وقت له المجد كل المجد والاجلال.
.لتصرخ أرواحنا ..احتضنا يا يسوعنا فنشعر محبتك فيشعر القلب بوجوذك فنترك وجودك يعمل فى قلوبنا ،
فترانا نعامل الناس حسب ما يعامل به المسيح أبنائه ونسامح ونصفح عن كل ما قد يصدر فى لحضات غضب وعدم صفاء..
*لنقل يا يسوعنا نشكرك علي نعمتك الكبيره* بأننا أبنائك بين كفيك ترعانا 
نشكرك علي محبتك التي بها تجعلنا أطباء باسمك نعمل ..
وتجعلنا مهندسين لمجدك نبني ..
وتجعلنا خدام نخدم فى فرح ومسره حتي يمتلأ إناء المسيح بارواح البشر جميعها قد عرفت عظمة .. " الله محبه " 




 *نعمة *الرب يسوع* ترعي أرواح جميعكم* ..


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

ما نمر به من  ضيقات.. لنخدم الرب يسوع بفرح..لنمجد اسمه فى كل وقت له المجد كل المجد  والاجلال..لتصرخ أرواحنا ..احتضنا يا يسوعنا فنشعر محبتك فيشعر القلب  بوجوذك فنترك وجودك يعمل فى قلوبنا فترانا نعامل الناس حسب ما يعامل به  المسيح أبنائه ونسامح ونصفح عن كل ما قد يصدر فى لحضات غضب وعدم صفاء..  لنقل يا يسوعنا نشكرك علي نعمتك الكبيره بأننا أبنائك بين كفيك ترعانا  نشكرك علي محبتك التي بها تجعلنا أطباء باسمك نعمل ..وتجعلنا مهندسين لمجدك  نبني ..وتجعلنا خدام نخدم فى فرح ومسره حتي يمتلأ إناء المسيح بارواح  البشر جميعها قد عرفت عظمة. الله محبه .... 
نعمة الرب يسوع ترعي أرواح جميعكم ..

ميرسي كتييييييييييير
ربنا يباركك كريس
​


----------



## aymonded (7 أغسطس 2012)

حينما تغوص النفس في داخلها تبصر الجمال الفائق الذي يسكنها، ومن يفرغ قلبه من كل ما هو غث يظهر فيه كل ما هو ثمين، وتصبح النفس كلها جنة مغلقة وينبوع مختوم لعريسها الحي ملك الملوك، تأملك رائع وأحساسك قوي ينم عن صدق محبتك لربنا يسوع، كن معافي في روح الوداعة والقوة آمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 أغسطس 2012)

(( خلوه مع الروح وسؤال للنفس ))

 صباح بنور المسيح لكل أبناء المسيح ..
ها هو العالم .. ها هي الأيام .. ها هي الشهور والسنون تمضي وتمر
 قد يكون اليوم روتيني .. قد يكون يوم شاق .. قد يكون يوم مهلك ..قد يكون يوم مليء بالنوم 
أي كان نوع يومك أخي فى المسيح ..  
فاليوم يمر علي كل البشر.. *اللحظات تعدم فى حياة كل الكون* ..!
جاء الوقت لنجلس مع النفس ونتحدث اليها..
 ما عاد الكون ينتظر ان لا نفهم إشاراته.. لتحدد لقاء مع نفسك توقيته هو الآن
لتصارحها وتحدثها .. يا روحي ويا نفسي 
* اشتقت إليكي* .. 
اشتقت لأن أسمع أخبارك .. 
اشتقت لأن أعرف كيف هو حالك مع المسيح الحي .. كيف انتي وهو فيكي الآن يعيش
 وكيف كنتي حينما كان يعيش فيكي الضلال والخطيه .. 
كيف حالك مع العالم وكيف حالك مع الناس وكيف حالك مع الأصدقاء وكيف حالك مع الأحداث وكيف حالك مع الواقع..
 هل انتي يا نفسي فى ضيقه..؟؟
إذا جربي وقولي يا يسوعي أقضي عني ضيقتي وأمنحني سلامك القدوس فتنجيني من عثرتي..

 اطلب الرب فى خشوع واسمع لرده فى قلبك وروحك .. 
عامل كل شخص بما يليق بشخص المسيح يسكن فى أرواح الجميع ..
 ان عاملتهم بشخص المسيح في روحك ..*فسيتعامل معك شخص المسيح فى روحهم*
 وان اتلقى لم اتلق يكونوا يعرفوه ..


 قد نستيقظ ونحن لا نريد ان نستيقظ من حلاوة النوم ومن ارتخاء بنياننا طيلة الليل.. 
لكن هيا لننفض عنا هذ الكسل ولنصلي للرب .. 
ما أجمل ان نسأل الرب فى كل وقت وفى كل حين .. وقتها سندكره دوما ولن ننساه ..
*قد نكون مشغولين لدرجة قصوي* ..
 لكن وحتي ونحن فى قمة الانشغال يمكننا ان نرنم للرب تسبيحا ونصلي له فى كل وقت فى صمت وتجلي وانعزال عن كل فكر ..

الرجاء القوي فى شخص المسيح يظهر فى وقت الضيقات ..
تغلب علي كل أمر قد يأخذ من روحك صفائها بأن تصلي للرب فيحمل عنك كل ضيقه..

تحدث إلي روحك فى صراحة تامه ..
 ماذا تريدي ماذا أصبحتي كيف هي السعاده التي تشعرينها وترين أنها دائمه ..!
عامل الناس بمحبه ..عامل كل الناس بمحبه
 ستجد ان المحبه قد أقالت العديد من الضيقات ومنحت الروح والنفس سلاما وهدوءا خاص ،
 مركزه محبة المسيح فى أرواحنا والانسحاق في شخص المسيح القدوس ومشاركته صلبه وقيامته المجيده.. 



تأمل كل أحداث الحياه وتأمل ما وصل اليه العالم ..ستجد انه لا علاج لكل هذا سوي .. " المحبه "
ان ولدت المحبه بينك وبين أخاك .. ولدت بين أخاك وبين أخ آخر لكما 
وان ولدت المحبه بين أسره وأسره ..ولدت أيضا في أسرة أخري تحبهم
 وان ولدت المحبه فى روح كل انسان لعرف الانسان ان كل انسان هو انسان مثله قد جاء فى بقعة ما فى هذا العالم 
ومن قد جاء بالجميع هو آدم وحواء .. 
*خذ الفكره ببساطه* , وعامل كل الناس علي أنهم أخوتك فى المسيح
 وصلي لهم بأن يعاملوك بمحبة المسيح فيهم حينها ستتعرف روحك علي شخص المسيح فى روح كل من تتعامل معه 
وستتعرف روح المسيح فيك علي كل من هو آخر ..
 فتحفظك روح المسيح فى كل وقت لأنك اتخذته الفادي والمخلص والراعي الأمين .. 


*المحبه لا تفشل* ..
 فتاكد ان المحبه حل لكل شيء .. المحبه علاج لكل شيء.. 
المحبه صخرة صلبه يتأسس عليها ضليب الرب فنعيش أسفله فى عدم خوف أو أمان أو فساد .. 
المحبه تحميك ..
المحبه ترعاك ..
المحبه تعزيك .. المحبه تنجيك.. الله محبه ..
الله محبه .. 
ما أعظم محبتك يا أبانا الذي فى السموات ..
*أعلن لنا عن شخصك القدوس فينا *فتشتعل أرواحنا بمحبتك فنلتهب بليهب الشوق إلي الانسحاق فى هيكلك ,
لنراك فى كل البشر فنعامل البشر فى شخصك القدوس فنخدمك بفرح فى كل روح تجسدت فيها .. 



 *سلام *ونعمة الله الأب* تحل علي أرواح جميعكم*


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 أغسطس 2012)

(( أم الإله الحي ))

 *بركة شفاعتك *يا أم النور تحتوينا وترعانا..
 العذراء مريم ..
 أعظم أم علي مر التاريخ .. عانت وواجهت ما اتلقى لم اتلق يستطيع أحد ان يواجهه.. 
صلبوا ابنها علي مرمي من عيناها ..
 عدبوه إهانوه ..وهي الأم التي تحملت *كل هذا العذاب النفسي وتجاوزته لأنها تعرف ان الرب راعي* .. 


أخي فى المسيح الذي أحبه من كل قلبي ..
 هناك حكمه كبيره جدا فى كل ما مرت به العذراء مريم وقضتها مع ابنها 
نحن نعلم ان النساء هن أرق المخلوقات وان الحنان قد نبغ من قلوبهن.. 
تعامل مع كل أخ لك وكما تري فيها العذراء مريم ..
كيف ستعامل أم النور ..؟
كيف ستعامل والدة الإله ..؟؟
 كل فتاه وكل أخت وكل زوجه قد تمر بمواقف الحياه الصعبه التي تبكي فيها النفس وتظهر فيها تجاعيد القلب ..
 لكن لنتعلم من أم النور من العذراء من مريم البتول *كيف يكون الصبر وكيف يكون الرجاء *..
 لنصبر علي كل شيء ولندع الرب يسوع يدبر لكل ما هو حاصل اليوم .. 

*ما أجمل ان تجد المسيح فى روحك* تتحدث اليه وتبكي له بما يوجعك ..
ثم يعزيك المسيح ليخفف عنك ومع كثرة الصلاه وقوة الرجاء يكون العزاء ..


ضع العذراء مريم وما عانته نصب عيناك دوما لتتحمل ولتصبر كما هي صبرت وتحملت .. 
طوباكي ...



 *سلام* ونعمة الرب *تحل علي الجميع*


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 أغسطس 2012)

(( طيب روحكـ ))

" *لأننآ لم ندخل آلعآلم بشئ* ,* ووآضح أننآ لآ نقدر أن نخرج منه بشئ* "
لو أننآ تمهلنآ مع أنفسنآ لحظآت .. ورآجعنآ سنوآتنــآ
سنرى أنه قد مر آلكثير , وإن كآن يومــاً ..!

لآ أحد يعرف مقدآر آلرحلة فى آلدنيآ آلتى سيعبر منهآ إلى آلأبدية فى كل شئ ..
لذآ سنجد أن لآ شئ سنفكر فيه أبداً أثنآء نهآية آلرحلة .. لآ مآ هو قآدم بخلف تلكـ آلرحلة ..!

*لنجرد تفكيرنآ من كل شئ فى آلدنيــآ *..
لنستجمع أكبر قدر من آلتركيز حول نقطة مآهية آلوجود ومآهيتنآ نحن آلبشر ..
سنرى أننآ صرنآ أمآم موآجهة صعبة ..
 لكن تلكـ آلموآجهة مآ أسهلهآ حين نقبل آلرب يسوع مخلصاً وفآديــاً فى شخص آلمسيح آلذى بذل نفسهـ عنآ
*تلكـ آلموآجهة تحتم علينآ أن نختآر* بين آلدينونية .. وبين آلأبدية ..
لتنظر فى أعمآق نفسكـ وترى ألآم إشتهآئهآ وفيمآ رغبآتهآ .. وأينمآ ذهبت نفسكـ ذهبت روحكـ أيضاً ..

كن سيد نفسكـ وألجمهآ بلجآم آلتروى .. ولآ تجعلهآ تحثكـ على تذكر آلدنيآ
وقل لهآ تصمتى عن دنيتى قليلاً ,
دعينى أرى شيئاً آخر فيكـِ تمنيت لو إنى رأيته منذ كثير من آلوقت مضى فى عبث وهبآء ..
إظهرى ذآكـ آلنور آلذى خلصنى فأنآ مشتآق لأن أجعله يتدبر تهذيبكـ وترويضكـ عن كل مآ هو يضركـ ويرهقكـ

*أطلب آلمسيح برجآء* .. أشكو له .. أشكو له منه أيضــاً ..!
قل له يآ رب .. لمآ أنآ كنت أحمقاً طوآل آلوقت أرعى حيث لآ أمآن وحيث مزقنى آلخوف ..
قل له يآ رب .." أنآ أريد أن أتذوق حلو تدخلكـ فى حيآتى "
أريد أن أتذوق شهد آلفرحة فى روحى حين أخدمكـ بفرح وسروريبهج قلبى فيرنم .. هللويآ هللويآ ...


قل له يآ يسوعى *أنآ حزين منكـ لأنكـ تركتنى طويلاً *.. 
ولم تجتذبنى أرعى حيث ترعى خرآفكـ آلطيبة ,
 آلتى عرفت صوتكـ فتبعتكـ حيث تأمن من كل أفكآر شريرهـ ومنن كل أعمآل غير جميلة فى آلخآرج آلذى هو ليس بحظيرتكـ 

ستجد أن آلفآدى مخلصنآ ورآعينآ ينتظر أن تتخذهـ فآدياً ومخلصاً من جديد ..!
نعم فآدياً ومخلصاً من جديد .. ذآكـ آلعتيق قد مضى 
*وسيمنحكـ عمراً جديداً *مآ أجمله بقرب آلمسيح يساد خطوآتنآ ويقوى أروآحنآ

أجعل نفسكـ مهذبة بتعآلييم آلرب يسوع ..
فتكون روحكـ مهذبة بمحبة آلمسيح ..
فتطيب روحكـ فى إشتهآء آلأبدية تحت عرش آلنعمة حيث لآ خوف ولآ فسآد 
تجد روحكـ حلوهـ ترنم للرب فرحاً طيلة آللحظآت ..* تفرح بخدمته وتنعم بمحبته*
فنرى تدبيرهـ آلصآلح فى حيآتنـــآ
فتكون أروآحنآ دومــاً متذكرهـ أن آلمسيح يسكنهآ .. فتكون بمأمن من أى عدم صفآء



*سلآم *ونعمة آلله آلأب* تحل على أروآحكم جميعـــاً *..


​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مارس 2013)

رائع جدا اخي
الرب يعطيك نعمة


----------



## so lost (21 ديسمبر 2013)

رائع جداً فليتمجد اسم الرب و لينعم علسك بنعمته


----------

